# World of Warcraft auf Windows Vista Ultimate



## AidSF4n (22. März 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab mir Vista Ultimate 32Bit installiert und wollte testen ob World of Warcraft druff geht.
Er startet von CD und es kommt en Error:



> This application has encountered a critical error:
> 
> ERROR #132 (0x85100084) Fatal Exception
> Program: C:\User\*zensiert*\AppData\Local\Temp\Blizzard Installer
> ...



(falls ich mich verschrieben hab, hier ein Screenshot)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist bei der CD des Orginals (5CD Laden version)

und bei der Geladenen über den Blizzard Downloader mit v2.0 stürtzt nach dem starten ab. (Der Install.exe)

Wo liegt das Problem?
hat wer ahnung?

PC Hardware:

```
AMD Athlon64 3500+ ~2,2Ghz
1GB Ram
Connect3D ATI Radeon X1900XTX
160GB Samsung SataII HDD
Windows Vista Ultimate 32 Bit
```

Danke im Vorraus

Gruß AidSF4n


----------



## Piafra (22. März 2007)

hallo,

soweit ich weiß, funktioniert WoW noch nicht unter Vista. Bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher, ob das vll schon wieder geändert wurde. Aber ich denke, das es nicht funktioniert, weil WoW ja für XP und die anderen Betriebssysteme optimiert wurde und für Vista noch nicht. Sicher kann ich dir es aber auch nicht sagen.

so long piff


----------



## Drakojin (22. März 2007)

Es funktioniert unter Vista.
Allerdings werden oft Performance Probleme und anderer Schnickschnack beklagt.
Diesen Installfehler habe ich bisher auch noch nicht in einem offiziellen Technikforum gesehen.

Ich würde dir raten entweder XP zum spielen zu nehmen oder mal im Technikforum anzufragen.


----------



## AidSF4n (22. März 2007)

naja irgendwie komm ich ins forum bei blizzard nit rein.
soweit ich weiß brauch ich da org acc... aber hab meinen einfrieren lassen weil ich erstma vista drauf hab
und ich hab keine lust xp drauf zu haun.
Weil ich mit vista bis auf wow nur gute erfahrungen gemacht hab (nicht so wie damals mit der beta).
Es gibt sogar videos das WoW unter Vista geht nur ich bekomms nit hin.
Ich hab Firewall aus und sogar als admin gestartet...
Benutzerkontensteuerung (die für die tausend sicherheitsfragen da ist) ist auch aus.
Naja  Blizzard gibt auch kein Vista Support weil die selber kA ham woran es liegt, ich hab mir über 12 stunden lang über blizzard die kack wow version gezerrt und nun gehts nit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wollts eigendlich wieder playn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




achja es gibt beiträge über vista probleme
aber die einzigen die es sind sind über die Patchfunktion die nich geht


----------



## Drakojin (22. März 2007)

Das es Vista-Threads gibt weis ich ;-)
Nur noch nicht zu diesem Problem.

Ich hab mal etwas gegraben.

Solch ein Fehler tritt meistens auf, wenn es Probleme mit dem Speicher gibt.

Das kann entweder daran liege, das er die CD nicht richtig lesen kann oder dein RAM nen Schuss hat.


http://hcidesign.com/memtest/
http://www.memtest86.com/
http://www.memtest.org/ 

Über diese Tools kannst du dein RAM checken.
Fals es daran nicht liegt, vermute ich eine kaputte CD.


----------



## AidSF4n (22. März 2007)

wie oben beschrieben kann es die CD nich sein weil ich auch ne geladene version hab (von Blizzard).
Wurde ja unter XP getestet
da liest er sie ja
und mitn arbeitsspeicher hm kA ich teste ma (link 1 <-- den nemm ich)


----------



## Drakojin (22. März 2007)

AidSF4n schrieb:


> wie oben beschrieben kann es die CD nich sein weil ich auch ne geladene version hab (von Blizzard).
> Wurde ja unter XP getestet
> da liest er sie ja
> und mitn arbeitsspeicher hm kA ich teste ma (link 1 <-- den nemm ich)



Kommt davon wenn man zu schnell liest, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine weitere möglichkeite wäre die Festplatte. Das es im Bereich des Temp-Ordner nen Schuss gibt.


----------



## Piafra (22. März 2007)

dann denke ich es liegt an Vista wo die CD oder deinen RAM nicht abhaben kann. Ich denke unter XP läuft es zu 100% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vista ist einfach noch nicht so weit, um mit dem Betriebssystem zu arbeiten, aber jeder hat eine andere meinung.

versuchs mal mit sandra, ob alles optimal funktioniert.

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_12998086.html

so long piff


----------



## AidSF4n (22. März 2007)

Drakojin schrieb:


> Kommt davon wenn man zu schnell liest, sorry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Why sorry? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das passiert mir auch häufig wenn ich wo antworte wo es haufend antworten gibt von anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich immer zu faul bin nachzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt zum Temp ordner, hab ich schon probiert... alles geplättet.
gleicher fehler



Piafra schrieb:


> dann denke ich es liegt an Vista wo die CD oder deinen RAM nicht abhaben kann. Ich denke unter XP läuft es zu 100%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vista ist ja Soweit den es läuft auf vielen Systemen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich probier dein Sandra (richtig kack name aber naja) ma aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Ich will kein XP mehr ham weil Vista bei mir Stabiler läuft


----------



## Piafra (22. März 2007)

ja stimmt schon, aber hängt auch davon ab ob du ein neues oder schon älteres system hast. bei den neueren läuft es schon gut, auch besser als unter XP, aber bei den älteren systemen kanns da schon häufiger probleme geben. glaub nichtmal das es für meine graka einen aktuellen treiber gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil viele hersteller für ihre alte hardware einfach keine neuen treiber entwickeln.... aber das schweift jetzt zuweit vom thema ab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AidSF4n (22. März 2007)

so naja also das "Sandra" nutz ich nit, weil ich damit nit klar komme, das ist unübersichtlicher als Vista 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und naja ich hab aktuellen treiber und Windows Update die aktuellste
naja teilweise sind es XP treiber die aber auch unter Vista nutzen
nutz ja standarthardware vom mainboard für sound usw
hab en

ASUS A8N32-SLI

PS: Windows Vista Ultimate ist die teuerste.. die mit allen funktionen

Nochwas wollt euch noch draufhinweisen das es nicht wärend der installation abstürzt sondern beim laden der install.exe
dh ich seh nitma bild sondern gleich den error.

Könnt ja en Video drehen aber das wär zu aufwändig

MfG AidSF4n


----------



## AidSF4n (22. März 2007)

*LÖSUNG GEFUNDEN*

Es lag an meinem Ace Mega Codec Pack...
Lame <-- codec
hat wow blockiert...

Drakojin hat das rausgefundn als ich dem ein fehlerbericht von der install.exe der 2.0er version die man von blizzard als Gast laden kann.

danke an Drakojin

MfG AidSF4n


----------



## paddel (23. März 2007)

AidSF4n schrieb:


> naja irgendwie komm ich ins forum bei blizzard nit rein.
> soweit ich weiß brauch ich da org acc... aber hab meinen einfrieren lassen weil ich erstma vista drauf hab
> und ich hab keine lust xp drauf zu haun.
> Weil ich mit vista bis auf wow nur gute erfahrungen gemacht hab (nicht so wie damals mit der beta).
> ...



Mal abgesehen davon, dass Vista noch vollkommen unausgereift ist, wuerd ich dir das ohnehin nicht empfehlen. da es noch diverse treiber probleme gibt, sofern fuer hardware ueberhaupt treiber vorhanden sind, und auch der BND bald die schnittstelle von Vista usen will, um den boesen boesen raubkopierern auf die schliche zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kurz um private daten sind unter vista alles, aber garantiert nicht sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dmix (24. März 2007)

Blizzard gibt noch keine unterstützung bei Wow auf vista deshalb warte ich mit vista  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Dmix


----------



## Blacknight (27. März 2007)

Huhu miteinander
also ich arbeite nun seit Vista draussen ist damit. Habe sicher keiner Ultimate, sondern eine Permium version 64 Bit. (Build Version) alles läuft einwandfrei, bei einigen Programmen muss man unter "rechtsklick" "Eigenschaften" Kompatibilität" Windows xp kompatibilität aktivieren.
Um sämtliche Treiber ect. müsst ihr euch auch nicht mehr kümmern, da Windows Vista praktisch alle Hardware erkennt und selbstständig Treiber dafür installiert.
Also ich kann nur positives berichten, jedoch bin ich von natur aus ein Windows proler. Ich möchte einfach Vorurteile relativieren.

Freundliche Grüsse
Blacki


----------



## matrix089 (27. März 2007)

Vista? Frühestens am SP1! 

Zudem solltest du dir noch einen 2ten 1GB Riegel besorgen. Vista u. WoW sollten zusammen sehr viel Speicher fressen.


----------



## AidSF4n (30. März 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> Vista? Frühestens am SP1!
> 
> Zudem solltest du dir noch einen 2ten 1GB Riegel besorgen. Vista u. WoW sollten zusammen sehr viel Speicher fressen.




--.-- gib geld :-)

Microshit wird nie raubkopierern auf die schliche kommen... (nutz orginal) aber microshit ist zu doof irgendwas zu finden... schaut euch ma Windows Geschichte an... Ein System anfangs mit wenig fehlern -> neues System -> 2 mio neue fehler und 1tausend fehler behoben...



EDIT:

Ich spiel nun wieder WoW und ich hab bis jetzt keine probleme.
Ich spiel alle einstellungen auf Hoch bei 1280x1024. (hab erst neu angefangen)
Und ich spiel auch das neue Command and Conquer auf Höhster einstellung.
Also bei mir läuft vista prima


----------



## Tolpanus (10. April 2007)

Hmmm, ich weiß nicht was es für probleme gibt, bei mir läuft WoW ohne probleme auf Vista Home Premium.

Ich muß sogar gestehen, die Ladezeiten sind extrem kürzer.


----------



## Fenrir2k4 (30. Juli 2007)

Tolpanus schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich weiß nicht was es für probleme gibt, bei mir läuft WoW ohne probleme auf Vista Home Premium.
> 
> Ich muß sogar gestehen, die Ladezeiten sind extrem kürzer.



Geht mir genauso bei Vista Ultimate 64 bit, deutlicher unterschied bei Ladezeit zwischen Vista und XP!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

